# Cool ideas for town names...



## Jin (Jul 25, 2005)

I need some cool ideas. :|


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2005)

I like to think of something in nature and put ville at the end of it.

Forestville
Woodville
Stoneville
Streamville

They sound cool.   
^_^


----------



## Jin (Jul 25, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> I like to think of something in nature and put ville at the end of it.
> 
> Forestville
> Woodville
> ...


 It can only be 8 characters long doesn't it?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2005)

O yah, oops.  So keep that in mind.  A lot of people also name their town after a real place, or just make it up form scratch.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 25, 2005)

I am using Haven..meaning Paridise.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 25, 2005)

Mine'll be Canada, as in AC GCN. :yes:


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 25, 2005)

same as NGC Tarabint


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 25, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> I like to think of something in nature and put ville at the end of it.
> 
> Forestville
> Woodville
> ...


 Yeah, Like mine is Fillville.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 25, 2005)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whoops, take out one L in there.

My ACDS town will be Aostco.


----------



## animal_champion (Dec 7, 2005)

Mine will be Tijuana
(place in mexico-also for those who have seen it place he gets deported to on Born in East L.A.)
And my Island is Cancun.
(also in mexico for the idiots out there)


----------



## Mino (Dec 7, 2005)

Mine is Quagton.     			  Just random, really.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Dec 7, 2005)

Windtown     
^_^			 

My is Winchest.


----------



## fiveyearwinter (Dec 9, 2005)

I like the Earthbound city names.

Onett, Twoson, Threed, Fourside (Fourside is my Wild World town's name), Summers, etc.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 9, 2005)

I use famous names like in AC I had Isengard (the lord of the rings place) and in ACWW it is Zebes (from super metriod)


----------



## Mushroomer (Dec 18, 2005)

I just used a City that's kinda-sorta-abit famous, Roswell!


----------



## ƒish (Dec 18, 2005)

fiveyearwinter said:
			
		

> I like the Earthbound city names.
> 
> Onett, Twoson, Threed, Fourside (Fourside is my Wild World town's name), Summers, etc.


 *pounces*

onett is mine : D

yeah, anyone else using onett... dont. >_>


----------



## landiG (Dec 21, 2005)

My town Name SHALL BEEE...

Penton


----------



## Micah (Dec 21, 2005)

Anmltown. ran out of room...


----------



## SL92 (Dec 21, 2005)

Take it from another game... mines gonna be Noki Bay.


----------



## Micah (Dec 21, 2005)

Good idea. Too bad you can't fit Sirena beach... <_<


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Dec 23, 2005)

Mine is gonna be Tellius (FE: PoR)


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh how many there are. Switzerland is a good place for names. Shame if you can't pronounce.

-Bern
-Montreux
-Zurich
-Locarno
-Geneva
-Versoix
-Ains
-Vevey

From FIRE EMBLEM:
-Lycia
-Laus
-Sacae

My previous town names:
-MiniTown
-TinyTown


----------



## DSFAN121 (Dec 23, 2005)

kill you

"I'm going to kill you"


----------



## TwilightKing (Dec 23, 2005)

im going with hyrule. simple and not original  >_<  :r


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Dec 24, 2005)

I might have Illia....


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Dec 24, 2005)

Ideas:

Lint
Lent
Linton
Lenton
Windton
Windtown
Theed
Eisley
Espa


----------



## Kyle (Jan 9, 2006)

Mine is Pellton!!! A small town name.


----------



## MarioLuigi7654 (Jan 11, 2006)

Snowtown is cool...

I named mine Bluetown. I don't like the name very much... >_<


----------

